# Betta painting



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I decided to paint my rescue baby today. Her name is Tsunami and I found her at PetCo back in Nov. She's also the mascot of my betta rescue efforts.

I was considering the idea of maybe selling paintings like this one to fund our rescue. I'm not sure if they're worth anything though.

Anyways, I hope you enjoy this painting (and a picture) of Tsunami!

Painting


Picture


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

so cute!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Thank you! I have 2 more I need to post later.


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

Very good work


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

OZ


Don Quixote


Mahachais


----------

